# Vehicle storage wanted - Tomar



## Tony Puglia (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi all, I am living in Tomar (lucky me) and need a long term storage solution, about 6 months, for an old 1950's single decker converted Bedford bus. It belongs to a good friend back in England. It currently resides at the municipal camping in Tomar but I am advised they will be soon be closing. Does anyone have a safe secure space on their land for a lovely old bus? My place is too small. Can pay a little rent.

Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

If it doesn't need to be under cover I might be able to help but you need to clock up 5 posts before you can send PMs.


----------

